# Low TSH & FET



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi ladies some advice required please.
I was diagnosed with an overactive thyroid in July .I'm on medication which has been increased each month (on 300mg a day now) and my TSH is still 0.01.
I've put off FET for the past 2months  hoping the medication would work but nothing.
My T3 & T4 are within range .

Should I go ahead with FET this month with these results? If I don't I'll have to wait until January . I want to transfer but also want to do the right thing . I've had 5 miscarriages, 2 unexplained on this IVF journey so am very confused as to how I should proceed.
Any advice welcome, thank you


----------

